# Pro Shot Sweetheart stippling.



## Quartzteeth (11 mo ago)

I shook my bronze sweetheart around in a beanie with 400 8mm steel to give it this stippled effect. I'm extremely happy with how it turned out. The texture feels really nice in the hand. Last pic is the before shot.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Stippled looks better for sure


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That looks great!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Yep, that was the right move. That looks great


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks great…. I see you also have one of the infamous Roo scrotum ammo pouches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice 👍


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow, you did a great job!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. That’s a fantastic shooter


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Good finish, better than the original in my opinion.

Is it really a kangaroo scrotum!? 😂😂omg


----------

